# Power Sound Audio releases their new XS30 dual 15" sealed monster!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I see there is a bit of excitement in the air about the new Power Sound Audio XS30 which houses dual 15" drivers in a sealed enclosure. PSA is a sponsor here at HTS and we wanted to make sure our members are aware of the new product release. We hope to get one of these in house to have Dale Rasco test it in The Sub Zone and get a subjective review completed as well.

Here are some of the details from PSA's site:

*Power Sound Audio XS30*

The Power X line wouldn't be complete without a dual driver, sealed subwoofer. At 111lbs, the XS30 is moderately sized with a midbass "slam" factor that will leave you gasping for breath. In all but very large rooms, the XS30 will extend into single digits, creating a realistic sound field from almost any source material. The 725W DSP amplifier is specifically programmed to produce an unsurpassed transient response to minimize ringing and one note bass. The combination of 1.75" driver baffles, 1" thick walls, and a carefully engineered brace, the XS30 remains acoustically inert even while producing bass levels that will leave your home shuddering. Using the same durable black sand finish as the rest of the Power X line, the XS30 strikes the perfect engineering balance between remarkable performance while still being able to disappear into most room decors.

*Features*

Proprietary, USA assembled, 15" high excursion drivers
 Patented digital hybrid PS BASH® 725W amplifier with DSP control
 American made, highly durable, black textured finished cabinet
 19Hz-200Hz +/-3dB (9Hz-14Hz typical in-room extension)

*CEA-2010 Ratings (2m ground plane)*

Ultra-low bass (20-31.5 Hz): 106.7dB
 Low bass (40-63Hz): 121.3dB
*Add 6dB for an equivalent value for a 1m measurement distance.


*Specifications* 





*Driver*

Power Sound Audio proprietary 15” driver
 High excursion capabilities (2" peak to peak)
 Optimized motor using Finite Element Analysis (FEA)
 Low carbon steel motor structure for optimized flux flow
 Aero vented pole geometry for quiet operation and efficient cooling
 Triple stack of Y35 grade magnets
 Reinforced curvilinear kraft pulp cone
 Rubatek foam surround
 Twelve spoke aluminum frame for a rigid foundation
 Flat wound copper coil on a black anodized former allowing for effective heat dissipation and rigidity
 Single poly cotton semi-progressive, high excursion spider
 Fatigue limiting designed, forty-eight tinsel count lead wire
 Assembled in the USA

*Amplifier Specifications*

Amplifier Power: 725W RMS (continuous), 1450W Peak (dynamic)
 Amplifier Topology: PS BASH® - Patented hybrid amplifier uses best of Class D and Class AB
 Precision analog control through DSP (digital signal processing)
 Inputs: Left (LFE) and Right RCA connections
 0o to 180o Continuous Phase Control
 40Hz-150Hz/LFE Variable Crossover
 Off/Auto/On Selector
 Voltage: 100-120V/220-240V~50/60Hz (6.3A) with auto-switching
 Stand-By Power: Less than 1W
 Temperature sensing protection
 Driver voltage monitoring with DC offset protection
 Driver current monitoring with overload, short circuit, and load protection.
 Primary voltage monitoring to control dynamic and average power limits
 Soft limiting protection
 Frequency dependent compressors
 Energy Star compliant

*Enclosure*

Sealed enclosure
 Front and rear firing drivers
 Super durable, black sand textured finish
 Precision machined CNC panels for perfect fit of all components
 1.75” thick MDF driver baffles and 1” thick MDF baffles
 Dimensions (D x W x H): 23.5” x 18” x 22.5” (dimensions include grills and feet)
 Weight: 111lbs
 Made in the USA





The price is currently $1,049.00 and includes shipping to the continental USA.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like PSA is getting serious now!!! That looks to be some serious muscle. Can't wait for a review.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been trading emails with Tom about these... He's saying that one of these xs30's is slightly more powerful than one xv-15 with bass extension possibly down to the single digits in a 2000^3 ft room (or an average sized viewing room). 

Interestingly, he says that the notion that a sealed sub and ported sub sound different is an old misconception... That it would be nearly impossible to tell the difference between the xs30 and the xv15 until the two units got below 20hz (and the xs30 will have a little more mid bass umph capabilities).


Thoughts?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

It really would be sooooo much fun to get one of these and test it out in comparison to my PB-13 Ultras - you are a lucky guy Dale!!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

27dnast said:


> Interestingly, he says that the notion that a sealed sub and ported sub sound different is an old misconception... That it would be nearly impossible to tell the difference between the xs30 and the xv15 until the two units got below 20hz (and the xs30 will have a little more mid bass umph capabilities).


Tom and I have had many, many email exchanges, and a few phone calls as well. He's always been up front and truthful, so whatever he says you can be confident it's true. Go with the solution he recommends - you won't regret it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

(20-31.5 Hz): XS - 106.7dB vs. XV - 111.3dB
(40-63Hz): XS - 121.3dB vs. XV - 119.1dB

(10Hz Ground Plane Measurement): XS - 74.0dB vs XV - 65.5dB

I think I might prefer the XV because it will produce almost 5dB more in the area between 20-31.5Hz where there will probably be more material in that range than at 10Hz where the XS is better by 8.5db ... while there is only 2db difference in that area of 40-63Hz. Then again... for the savings, if you placed a couple of the XS models in a room you probably wouldn't have to worry about ever needing anymore bass.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> (20-31.5 Hz): XS - 106.7dB vs. XV - 111.3dB
> (40-63Hz): XS - 121.3dB vs. XV - 119.1dB
> 
> (10Hz Ground Plane Measurement): XS - 74.0dB vs XV - 65.5dB
> ...


You're saying, that two XS30's would (in your opinion) give enough output in the 20-30hz range that it wouldn't leave me wanting anything?

I hate to ask repetitive questions, but we are talking about a decent chunk of :spend: here. 

Tom pretty much indicated that dual XS30's would be his choice because:
1)Better performance down around 16hz
2)More head-room... as the volume goes up, the XS30 would give you that "slam factor" as he put it.

Your comment makes me wonder, though... would the XS30 be a let down in that 20-30 range? Would dual XS30's more than make-up for that?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

And a follow-on question - would a pair of these match up well with a pair of PB-13 Ultras?! :devil:

At some point, I really want to do 4 subs in my room! :dumbcrazy::rolleyesno:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Joe - You put 4 powerful subs in your HT, your next build project is going to be building a new house! :yikes:

:hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

27dnast said:


> You're saying, that two XS30's would (in your opinion) give enough output in the 20-30hz range that it wouldn't leave me wanting anything?
> 
> I hate to ask repetitive questions, but we are talking about a decent chunk of :spend: here.
> 
> ...


(16Hz) XV - 80dB vs. XS - 81.7dB

I think it would be pretty close with either, so I would save the money and get two XS30's. 

How big is your room. Mine is 3600+ and I would go with the XS30's myself.




ALMFamily said:


> And a follow-on question - would a pair of these match up well with a pair of PB-13 Ultras?! :devil:
> 
> At some point, I really want to do 4 subs in my room! :dumbcrazy::rolleyesno:


Absolutely... I would place one set up front and one set in the rear. The more the better ... and the more likely you will get a smoother response... or the response should be easier to tame.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> (16Hz) XV - 80dB vs. XS - 81.7dB
> 
> I think it would be pretty close with either, so I would save the money and get two XS30's.
> 
> How big is your room. Mine is 3600+ and I would go with the XS30's myself.


Did you mean save the money and get two XV15's?

My room is just a tad under 2000^3ft...

What's your take on the notion that a sealed sub and a ported sub can sound the same (meaning, sealed isn't pigeon-holed as musical... sealed pigeon-holed as home theater)?

Your comment earlier about the XV15 being more potent in the 20's makes me a little concerned that the XS30 will lack that low-end bang...

Although, Tom is saying the XS30 and XV15 are audibly indistinguishable until you start pushing them... when the XS30 will take charge...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

No... I am saying I would choose two XS30's over two XV30's. One would not do me by any means. If I were going with one, I don't know that I might go with the XV if it were in a 2000ft³ room. BUT... I would NEVER be satisfied with only one of either unit.

I don't think I would be able to tell the difference between ported and sealed if they are respectably close responses.

What I think is that once you get enough subs in the room to make it easier to tame the response, you get to a point that even though one may be a few dB higher in one frequency area than the other, that is only going to matter if you are looking to blow the roof off your house and you are constantly pushing the subs to their absolute max, which is unlikely. At your normal listening levels, they will both be the same if the response is tamed. Save your money and go with a pair of XS30's instead of a pair of XV30's.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Got it... I must have had a typo somewhere along the way. When I emailed with Tom, we were talking about dual XV15's vs dual XS30's (not dual XV30's vs XS30's).

I wish there some reviews out there on the XS30... I know Dale gave the XS15 a positive review and Audioholics really liked the XV15. Sounds like the XS30 is stronger than both of them.

Does the sealed XS30 look like a world-beater at it's price point???

I was considering a HSU VTF-15h... but the Audioholics review on it was (while complimentary) also rather luke warm, IMO. Just a few months ago I bought a VTF2-MK4 that, honestly, is nice but leaves me wanting more. More articulate sound... deeper sound... and the ability to dig deep without losing control. The VTF2 comes close, but it, to me, isn't slapping me in the face necessarily.

I'm really trying to hit a home-run with this buy --- dual subs seems like a priority because of its ability to give a good room response and the added head-room. I really want to feel as if this buy will get me OUT of the sub market for years and years to come:bigsmile: I would hate to layout money on something only to later realize that there is a top-of-the-pyramid,no doubt, home run, that I missed...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think there is any doubt that dual XS30's will outperform dual XV15's. I think they will be close to the dual XV30's and should easily satisfy your concerns in your room. The XS30 does indeed look like a real bargain. A couple thousand gets you four 15's with power and probably all the bass you can stand.


----------



## ChopShop1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sonnie said:


> I don't think there is any doubt that dual XS30's will outperform dual XV15's. I think they will be close to the dual XV30's and should easily satisfy your concerns in your room. The XS30 does indeed look like a real bargain. A couple thousand gets you four 15's with power and probably all the bass you can stand.


Agree 100%. I spoke with Tom multiple times over the last few weeks trying ot address my needs. The feeling was that two XV15s would be great, but maybe fall just short at ref+.(the room is 5700ft3). We also determined by measuring, that the dual XV30s just would fit correctly, physically. I was not prepared to spend more than a couple thousand on subs for the family room, as the dedicated room is beating up my pocket. I was just about ready to "settle" for dual XV15s and Tom asked me to wait a week, there may be a better solution. Low and behold.......dual XS30s on the way:bigsmile: Tom is a class act and I genuinely apprecaite all of his help, even when considering other brands. I can't wait to test these monsters out. should only be a week or so now until :hsd:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

If I pull the trigger on these puppies, I'll need to come up with a name for my room. I dig Dale's "Temple of Boom"... If I knew he borrowed that name from someone, I'd feel okay about using it. 

Perhaps the movie room could be called "The SUBmarine". ????

Not a great play off a movie name... But would be accurate!


----------



## Walke108 (Dec 7, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> (20-31.5 Hz): XS - 106.7dB vs. XV - 111.3dB
> (40-63Hz): XS - 121.3dB vs. XV - 119.1dB
> 
> (10Hz Ground Plane Measurement): XS - 74.0dB vs XV - 65.5dB
> ...


I believe they were comparing the XV-15 to the XS-30, and you were comparing numbers from the XV-30 instead. The XV-30 is about twice the size! 

XV-15
Ultra-low bass (20-31.5 Hz): 107.4dB
Low bass (40-63Hz): 116.5dB

XS-30
Ultra-low bass (20-31.5 Hz): 106.7dB
Low bass (40-63Hz): 121.3dB

I am going to be upgrading from the XV-15 to the XS-30 to future proof my system with the hopes of buying another XS-30 in the future. Regardless, the XV-15 is phenomenal as well!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes... I believe we eventually figured that out.


----------



## Walke108 (Dec 7, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> Yes... I believe we eventually figured that out.


Ah ok, I never saw the clarification or the correct #'s.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Alright... I'm in on this pre-order... Dual xs30's. thanks for the input from a trio of shacksters!

Tom, at PSA, put up with a barrage of questions. He spent a lot of time hammering out thoughtful responses. I can only imagine he's been giving as much time and thought to a lot of other folks emailing questions too... 

Fingers X-ed!!!!!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking forward to your impressions - I am pretty certain I have room for one of these in my back corner!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll get some unboxing photos up... They won't be shipping for a few weeks.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, when my wife asked me what I wanted for Xmas, I gave her a list of movies and a "there is another speaker I would like to get" answer....... "fingers crossed"..... :bigsmile:

So, plenty of time to get your impressions!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Unboxing photos? Uhhhh... we expect a FULL review!!!! :bigsmile:

Congratulations on the twins. :T


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

27dnast said:


> Tom, at PSA, put up with a barrage of questions. He spent a lot of time hammering out thoughtful responses.


He ain't the only one who put up with that barrage... :neener:

You're going to enjoy them, there's no doubt. But now you're on the hook to come back and post your impressions, once they're broken in and calibrated of course... :T


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

theJman said:


> He ain't the only one who put up with that barrage... :neener:
> 
> You're going to enjoy them, there's no doubt. But now you're on the hook to come back and post your impressions, once they're broken in and calibrated of course... :T


Jim... that shout out was meant for you, Dale and Sonnie. :clap:

You and Dale were really kind to pound out some serious - and lengthy - responses to my PMs to you... I appreciate it. Really do.:T


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> Unboxing photos? Uhhhh... we expect a FULL review!!!! :bigsmile:
> 
> Congratulations on the twins. :T



Well, I will certainly do my best.

It will probably go a little something like...:hsd:

:bigsmile:

Seriously, though. This, in many ways, is a leap of faith to a tune that I've not leapt before. Tough to buy site unseen --- and untested --- but I think I had enough good info from everyone to feel good enough to pull the trigger, so to speak.


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Are they offering a discount to forum members, with the sponsorship?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

wheatenterrier said:


> Are they offering a discount to forum members, with the sponsorship?


Hi Jay, PSA has not been offering discounts to my knowledge, but their prices are pretty low for what you get. They make a great product.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

27dnast said:


> Well, I will certainly do my best.
> 
> It will probably go a little something like...:hsd:
> 
> ...


Can't wait to read about them!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Dale, your sub reviews have me totally jazzed to get my hands on something special. I hope these fit the bill!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you Todd, I appreciate it. The hard part about reviewing is having to send all of this cool stuff back to the manufacturers! Hopefully I am planning on buying or building new subs next year, hopefully I will find what I am looking for.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Sold out*

News Alert, Tom has sold all XS30 cabs he had, waiting on a response from his cab maker to see if he can get a few extra to hold him over till the middle of January when he will be re-shipping the XS30s. All gone for now.
Cheers Jeff:huh:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I wonder when the ship date will be... He said they were aiming for the 17th...


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

27dnast said:


> I wonder when the ship date will be... He said they were aiming for the 17th...


I believe that to be correct, after that shipping the new batch of XS30s will be mid January. I think Tom and Jim sold over sixty or more units since it appeared on their site. Can't wait for mine, well yes I can, no other choice.:T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

When does the $100 off promo end?


----------



## Walke108 (Dec 7, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> When does the $100 off promo end?


Tom said once the first sub is shipped, the promotion will end. Estimated sometime between the 12-17th of December.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> When does the $100 off promo end?


Joe, if you get your order in before PSA starts shipping the XS30 even if you can't get on the first ship date (Tom will update that today if he can get more cabs) he will honor the $1049 pre-order price.
Cheers Jeff :sn:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks guys - time to remind the missus what I want for Xmas! :bigsmile:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Joe, that's exactly the route I took. It pays to have an understanding wife with this hobby-affliction! ;-)


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks guys - time to remind the missus what I want for Xmas! :bigsmile:


I told the missus that I was doing Tom a favor by reviewing dual new subs, as they have not been evaluated yet and PSA was a new start up company, well I really didn't lie, she knows me too well, I would never mislead her and she knows that........:coocoo:


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

needspeed52 said:


> I told the missus that I was doing Tom a favor by reviewing dual new subs, as they have not been evaluated yet and PSA was a new start up company, well I really didn't lie, she knows me too well, I would never mislead her and she knows that........:coocoo:


I would love to check these out when you get them. You could drive up there and save some money on shipping (they will discount if you pick it up). They are only 1.25 hours from Pittsburgh. I picked up my 3 xv15's in person.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

raynist said:


> I would love to check these out when you get them. You could drive up there and save some money on shipping (they will discount if you pick it up). They are only 1.25 hours from Pittsburgh. I picked up my 3 xv15's in person.


Thanks Ray, I already discussed this with Tom and we have an agreement, (really great guy). I will let you know when I get them and finish with my LR, and you're more than welcome to visit and have a listen.:hsd:
Cheers Jeff


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

needspeed52 said:


> Thanks Ray, I already discussed this with Tom and we have an agreement, (really great guy). I will let you know when I get them and finish with my LR, and you're more than welcome to visit and have a listen.:hsd:
> Cheers Jeff


Great! Can't wait to check them out. 

Tom and Jim are great guys. I remember getting the same level of service and prompt responses back in 2001 when I ordered some SVS cylinders from him.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

raynist said:


> Great! Can't wait to check them out.
> 
> Tom and Jim are great guys. I remember getting the same level of service and prompt responses back in 2001 when I ordered some SVS cylinders from him.


Ray, I can't imagine you would want to hear my XS30s, when you already have a hundred subs:yikes:
Tom and Jim is the reason I decided to go with PSA, the CS is exemplary, beside that the products are affordable to performance ratio which far exceeds the price asked for them. Take care.
Jeff


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

When I talked to Tom just this past Sunday he figured my subs would ship out the 14th. Someone mentioned the 17th though, I wonder if things changed or if the first couple orders placed for the new subs ship the 14th.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

He was estimating the 17th for my order... But you very well could be right: they might only be able to ship so many at a time. I guess it all depends how many units were ordered in the pre-order!?


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

Everything is scheduled to arrive here "early friday". If that holds...we will have plenty of time to unpack,inspect,assemble,QC,box and BEGIN shipments on Friday(10-14). We may only get 20-30 out on Friday though. All of the above takes time and we won't rush through the process. We are programming the DSP into the amps now so that will expedite things a bit. Barring something unforeseen the entire first production run will be completed over the weekend and on the way by Monday afternoon.

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I ordered one today for the second shipment - thanks again Tom for all your assistance!

I love late Xmas presents! :bigsmile:

I will make sure to post impressions and how well they mesh with my 13s.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It's impossible to say No once the bug is planted! ;-)


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> I ordered one today for the second shipment - thanks again Tom for all your assistance!
> 
> I love late Xmas presents! :bigsmile:
> 
> I will make sure to post impressions and how well they mesh with my 13s.


Congrats Joe, welcome aboard, I think it will do more than mesh.......:hsd:


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Just bought 2. Amazing product for the price. Now I just need to sell this svs pc12 plus that these are replacing.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

wheatenterrier said:


> Just bought 2. Amazing product for the price. Now I just need to sell this svs pc12 plus that these are replacing.


Congrats and good luck with the sale, the mid January shipment may be sold out soon.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

They have arrived....:devil:

Fingers quadrupled crossed!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Que the pac-man dying sound. :doh: The transit from Ohio to my home apparently didn't go to well. One of the subs sustained some fairly decent cabinet damage... all 4 grills on both subs are broken... and the second sub looks like it took a heavy hit to a corner as some of the styrofoam is embedded in the corner of the sub cabinet.

I am a bit surprised, considering the size and the weight of the sub, that the subs weren't packaged in tighter, form-fitting, styrofoam that allowed no movement within the interior of the box. Come to think of it, most electronics and speakers I've ever purchased have come tightly snuggled inside of their packaging - some times so tight that they are hard to slide out of the box. The loose fitting sponge-foam looks like it might have given the sub too much play inside of the box - hence the reason all of the grill covers are snapped off.

I'm sure they'll get this issue fixed for me, though. No doubt about that. Definitely a bummer at the moment!


----------



## Walke108 (Dec 7, 2012)

27dnast said:


> Que the pac-man dying sound. The transit from Ohio to my home apparently didn't go to well. One of the subs sustained some fairly decent cabinet damage... all 4 grills on both subs are broken... and the second sub looks like it took a heavy hit to a corner as some of the styrofoam is embedded in the corner of the sub cabinet.
> 
> I am a bit surprised, considering the size and the weight of the sub, that the subs weren't packaged in tighter, form-fitting, styrofoam that allowed no movement within the interior of the box. Come to think of it, most electronics and speakers I've ever purchased have come tightly snuggled inside of their packaging - some times so tight that they are hard to slide out of the box. The loose fitting sponge-foam looks like it might have given the sub too much play inside of the box - hence the reason all of the grill covers are snapped off.
> 
> I'm sure they'll get this issue fixed for me, though. No doubt about that. Definitely a bummer at the moment!


That's weird because I just packed up my XV-15 today to ship back because I am swapping it for the XS-30. The XV-15 is packed tight in the box with no movement. Sorry dude, but I know they will get it right.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm sure they will - I understand that these issues can happen in a first run. Of course, as a customer, you don't want to have to deal with any issues, but I'm a pretty easy going guy and they seem very interested in making customer service a top priority. I sent Tom some pictures so they can see the issues and we'll proceed from there!:T


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's heartbreaking news. :crying:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It will all work out. Tom has already be responsive - extremely reasonable - and we are working on a solution for my order... and I gather they are working on a new shipping solution! 

I'm totally fine with waiting and I know they are committed to making sure it gets corrected.


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

27dnast said:


> It will all work out. Tom has already be responsive - extremely reasonable - and we are working on a solution for my order... and I gather they are working on a new shipping solution!
> 
> I'm totally fine with waiting and I know they are committed to making sure it gets corrected.


 Thank you for being so understanding. 

The XS30s are actually packed extremely "tight". But either the inner foam or the outer boxing is losing integrity. We take each new design to a professional shipping logistics firm which specializes in boxing solutions for this type of shipment. I have been working with them since the 1990s and to date this is the first time I can remember having any issue at all with their recommended boxing designs. 

Trust us, we are "on it". Several new solutions are already being designed and I think we are looking at a near 0% damage rate for all future shipments. 

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for all of the quick contact responses. I really can't wait to get them fired-up! 

I will say this: The sub without cabinet damage, with the grills off, looks intimidating as all get-out. Massive but calm... with a rough exterior that glistens... so intimidating... in a good way! Also, the cabinet itself feels like a rock. It is rock solid.

Thanks Tom. Couple of lumps and bumps... but it's easy to turn lemons into lemonade. :T


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I can tell you this, from personal experience, that Tom is the last guy you have to worry about stepping up to the plate. I can assure you he'll take care of the situation.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You know, just based on my interactions with him leading up to my purchase I could tell that... and while I was disappointed to see some issues, I knew they would fire a fix my way right away... so my disappointment really didn't linger long.

I'm sure they're not excited to have to deal with shipping issues... and I'm also sure that they'll make sure this doesn't happen again. I don't think this should make anyone pause. 

We have worked out a very agreeable solution with a few easy emails - and I'm a happy customer.

Looking forward to hearing what these bad boys can do!


----------



## Walke108 (Dec 7, 2012)

27dnast said:


> You know, just based on my interactions with him leading up to my purchase I could tell that... and while I was disappointed to see some issues, I knew they would fire a fix my way right away... so my disappointment really didn't linger long.
> 
> I'm sure they not excited to have to deal with shipping issues... and I'm also sure that they'll make sure this doesn't happen again. I don't think this should make anyone pause.
> 
> ...


Was one of them usable or were they both DOA?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to use them yet. One, I believe, is totally fine -- just needs new grill covers. The other is likely just as useable - as long as the cabinet wasn't compromised. They are completely fine with replacing one or both. In other words, very accommodating. The plan is to use the damaged one until a replacement can be shipped.... And new grills will be shipped then also. If I can't use the damaged one, I'll wait it out for a couple of weeks .


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Little update... I've got both subs hooked up... beginning the process of positioning them and taking some measurements with REW. Looking for that sweet spot.

I calibrated them in the first position I'm trying and threw on a BD disc. Sounded great. Didn't quite have them dialed in volume wise... but they sounded very smooth. Looking forward to giving them a final resting spot, getting them dialed in with EQ and gain. Just need more time!:dumbcrazy:


----------



## Walke108 (Dec 7, 2012)

27dnast said:


> Little update... I've got both subs hooked up... beginning the process of positioning them and taking some measurements with REW. Looking for that sweet spot.
> 
> I calibrated them in the first position I'm trying and threw on a BD disc. Sounded great. Didn't quite have them dialed in volume wise... but they sounded very smooth. Looking forward to giving them a final resting spot, getting them dialed in with EQ and gain. Just need more time!:dumbcrazy:


I set my single up today and also thought the sound was very smooth as well, especially playing music. I didn't get a chance to play any real material before headed to work so will try tomorrow. Also had the broken grills but its not the end of the world! Very happy with my upgrade from what I have heard so far. Not sure if its the change from the ported to the sealed, or from the single to the dual drivers but I am enjoying it for sure. I assume there is a pretty big wow factor with the duals!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

According to my initial REW measurements I've been taking in my HT room (as I try out various room positions) these things are hitting down to 10Hz or so before there is any sign of dB loss... I've tried 6 sub configurations (which you can see in this thread).

Here's an initial measurement for the sub configuration that I'm going to roll with... (subs placed on the 1/4 points of the front wall). Subs in this measurement are not EQ-ed... but overall, this configuration is giving me the best overall response. Each line in the graph represents measurements taking in the left, right, and center seating positions...

 

So according to my measurements, the subs are bringing the goods, as advertised, and placed in my room they are diggin' deep! Far deeper than we can hear, for sure. Looking forward to applying some EQ and letting them rip!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Audioholics recently awarded PSA "Product of the Year Award" for their sub category... for the PSA XV15. 

Really curious to have them (and Dale!!!!) get their hands on the XS30...


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

27dnast said:


> According to my initial REW measurements I've been taking in my HT room (as I try out various room positions) these things are hitting down to 10Hz or so before there is any sign of dB loss... I've tried 6 sub configurations (which you can see in this thread).
> 
> Here's an initial measurement for the sub configuration that I'm going to roll with... (subs placed on the 1/4 points of the front wall). Subs in this measurement are not EQ-ed... but overall, this configuration is giving me the best overall response. Each line in the graph represents measurements taking in the left, right, and center seating positions...
> 
> ...


Wow! That is pretty deep. Unfortunate about the damage people are getting with their new subs, though. Hopefully that all gets resolved for existing and future units


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, that is some monster room gain you have going on there under 40 Hz, 27dnast. Looking forward to seeing future EQ'ed graphs.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

gorb said:


> Wow! That is pretty deep. Unfortunate about the damage people are getting with their new subs, though. Hopefully that all gets resolved for existing and future units


According to Tom those issues have been resolved, fortunately no more mishaps


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

27dnast said:


> According to my initial REW measurements I've been taking in my HT room (as I try out various room positions) these things are hitting down to 10Hz or so before there is any sign of dB loss... I've tried 6 sub configurations (which you can see in this thread).
> 
> Here's an initial measurement for the sub configuration that I'm going to roll with... (subs placed on the 1/4 points of the front wall). Subs in this measurement are not EQ-ed... but overall, this configuration is giving me the best overall response. Each line in the graph represents measurements taking in the left, right, and center seating positions...
> 
> ...


27, how do you have them oriented as far as the drivers are concerned, thanks, as when mine arrive that will be located very similar to your configurations.:sn:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

tesseract said:


> Wow, that is some monster room gain you have going on there under 40 Hz, 27dnast. Looking forward to seeing future EQ'ed graphs.


It is monster room gain... almost too monster!

I just opened up REW to take a snap-shot of my post-EQ measurements and the file must not have saved!:scratch: Ugh. 

Anyhow... I was able to EQ out the large amount of room gain from 40 down to 19hz. Unfortunately, the BFD doesn't EQ below 20hz... so the room gain quickly re-emerges, there, but I'm not too concerned about it. There isn't a lot of material down that far --- we can't hear it necessarily --- and, if I'm not mistaken, tones that low need to be louder anyway.:huh:

My biggest issue, really, is a dip at 50 hz. Not much I can do about. I could EQ it out... but it makes me nervous to add a lot of gain --- I don't want to damage the sub.

I'm hoping to post some impressions today, if I get a chance... along with an drawing of where the subs ended up being positioned.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

27dnast said:


> My biggest issue, really, is a dip at 50 hz. Not much I can do about. I could EQ it out... but it makes me nervous to add a lot of gain --- I don't want to damage the sub.


What about adding a little increase just to make it closer to flat? It seems like you have power to spare, so unless you listen at 0dB all the time I don't imagine it would be an issue.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I can give it a try...


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

If you have room, moving one or even both subs around, possibly even a little bit one way or the other, could help ameliorate that 50 Hz null. That is what multiple subs are for!

Maybe turn off one sub, place the other sub in the listening position and walk around with the mic checking other parts of your room?


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tesseract said:


> If you have room, moving one or even both subs around, possibly even a little bit one way or the other, could help ameliorate that 50 Hz null. That is what multiple subs are for!
> 
> Maybe turn off one sub, place the other sub in the listening position and walk around with the mic checking other parts of your room?


Thanks Tess for the tip, appreciate that.:T
Cheers, jn


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

The second round started shipping today!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Talked to Tom today and mine is set to be delivered on Monday! :yay::yay::yay:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Did it come?

I'm schedule to get my replacement sub delivered tomorrow. Just finished packing up the damaged one for return.... Man, these XS30's are heavy!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

27dnast said:


> Did it come?
> 
> I'm schedule to get my replacement sub delivered tomorrow. Just finished packing up the damaged one for return.... Man, these XS30's are heavy!


It was delivered today. My heart dropped when he came up the driveway with the box - there was a large puncture through the cardboard on one side. I had him bring it inside and I unpacked the entire box.

Shockingly, there was not even a scratch on the sub. I had just enough time between kids doctor appointments and basketball practices to get it downstairs and hooked up. I was able to run a quick pink noise test to make sure it worked.

One thing I did run across that I thought was odd - the gain is supposed to be set to around the 2 o'clock position initially. I am used to the settings on the 13s - they are at around 9 or 10.

Really like the finish on it - just a very unique finish.


----------



## Walke108 (Dec 7, 2012)

> One thing I did run across that I thought was odd - the gain is supposed to be set to around the 2 o'clock position initially. I am used to the settings on the 13s - they are at around 9 or 10.
> .


Don't worry about the amp setting at 2 it's just the way these amps are set up. Different manufacturers, different settings. You will be hard pressed to find any heat coming from these amps at all, even after a lengthy workout. I can copy the technical information (regarding the gain setting) from a different area if you would like. Good luck and congrats!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Walke108 said:


> Don't worry about the amp setting at 2 it's just the way these amps are set up. Different manufacturers, different settings. You will be hard pressed to find any heat coming from these amps at all, even after a lengthy workout. I can copy the technical information (regarding the gain setting) from a different area if you would like. Good luck and congrats!


Thanks! And, more info is always a great thing! :bigsmile:


----------



## Walke108 (Dec 7, 2012)

This is what Tom wrote in another thread regarding the gain control:

"Go ahead and increase the gain on the subwoofer until you reach desired output levels. Our gain controls are less sensitive than many other manufacturers.

The sensitivity of the "gain" control on subwoofer can also vary greatly. With some, 90% of your actual "gain control" is encountered between the minimal setting and the control's midway point(often referred to as the "12 oclock position). With a different subwoofer, you may literally need to set the gain control at the 90% position(say---3 oclock) to receive the same effect.(90% of the signal amplification)

Also remember that the gain control is not a volume control. By this I mean you can literally have the gain control to its max setting on a subwoofer and during the calibration sequence (75dB from the sub) the internally amplification in the subwoofer will very likely only be producing a fraction of one watt in most room environments.

Some say "I'm barely using 1/4 of my subwoofer power because I have my gain control set at 25%. That is totally inaccurate. All the gain control does is level match(amplify the voltage) the output of your receiver to the input stage on the subwoofer amplifier to aid you in properly calibrating the output of the sub to the rest of your speakers.

I would just avoid the extremes of any control. Meaning, don't have the subwoofer's gain control set so high that the receiver's subwoofer level control needs to be at minimum(say....-10 on a ..."-10 to +10" scale) for example."


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> It was delivered today. My heart dropped when he came up the driveway with the box - there was a large puncture through the cardboard on one side. I had him bring it inside and I unpacked the entire box.
> 
> Shockingly, there was not even a scratch on the sub. I had just enough time between kids doctor appointments and basketball practices to get it downstairs and hooked up. I was able to run a quick pink noise test to make sure it worked.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness it wasn't damaged. Was it strapped to a pallet?

Yes, as pointed out, the gain knob does end-up being around the 2 o'clock position. Actually, though, with 3 subs, you are probably going to aiming to have each one firing at about 66-68 dB's, right? Collectively they'll probably hit in mid to high 70's? So maybe the gain knob will be a tad lower?

Curious to hear how it all ends up.

Hope you enjoy it!:T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Walke108 said:


> This is what Tom wrote in another thread regarding the gain control:
> 
> "Go ahead and increase the gain on the subwoofer until you reach desired output levels. Our gain controls are less sensitive than many other manufacturers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!



27dnast said:


> Thank goodness it wasn't damaged. Was it strapped to a pallet?
> 
> Yes, as pointed out, the gain knob does end-up being around the 2 o'clock position. Actually, though, with 3 subs, you are probably going to aiming to have each one firing at about 66-68 dB's, right? Collectively they'll probably hit in mid to high 70's? So maybe the gain knob will be a tad lower?
> 
> ...


It was not that I saw. The driver was pretty surprised it was not damaged as well.

I actually prefer a bit louder bass, so I will more than likely shoot for around 80. That, of course, may change as I get everything squared away. With the subs at their current settings, I was hitting about 86..... :bigsmile:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Roger that! Bass-Heads Unite!!

80-86 is going to be like a giant hammer pounding away!

I believe my duals are hitting about 78 (maybe a tad more)... but I also have 6 bass shakers wired with a 50hz low pass filter to keep the big rumbles away from music, etc. The result is some extraordinary stuff -- I really love it. For some action movies, it's like an amusement park ride...

I'm really curious to see where your final placements for this tri-sub configuration are. The results are going to be fantastic, I'm sure.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I will try to get some pictures posted up today - probably in my build thread so I do not clutter this one.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> I will try to get some pictures posted up today - probably in my build thread so I do not clutter this one.


Congrats Joe on the XS30. I'm awaiting delivery of my dual 30's as I type this. It broke my heart to return the dual XV15's, they were all dialed in and simply blew me away, and then Tom announces the XS30, I don't think I will be having any buyer's remorse or upgraditis for a long time coming. When the XS30's get here my broken heart will be mended:sn:
Cheers Jeff


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

needspeed52 said:


> Congrats Joe on the XS30. I'm awaiting delivery of my dual 30's as I type this. It broke my heart to return the dual XV15's, they were all dialed in and simply blew me away, and then Tom announces the XS30, I don't think I will be having any buyer's remorse or upgraditis for a long time coming. When the XS30's get here my broken heart will be mended:sn:
> Cheers Jeff


Oh, I did not know you decided to do that! I think you will be REALLY pleased!


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> Oh, I did not know you decided to do that! I think you will be REALLY pleased!


I really believe that, if they are anything like the XV15s output and extension:hsd:


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow people really like to buy these in multiples! I have 2 coming. Did anyone just buy a single?


----------



## Walke108 (Dec 7, 2012)

wheatenterrier said:


> Wow people really like to buy these in multiples! I have 2 coming. Did anyone just buy a single?


Poor people like me with small living rooms could only afford one! If I move into a bigger house I will go for the second for sure for the better coverage! Had mine for a month now and really enjoying it. 2 will be out of this world, and 3? Wow!


----------



## Adamski3800 (Jan 16, 2013)

can't wait for a review either


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys, I just re-wrote my XS30 review. You can read it here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-subwoofers/64133-power-sound-audio-xs30-first-impressions.html#post574534

Tom and PSA took care of all of the shipping issues that came up with that first run. They were very diligent and thoughtful. The second shipment came in a very different fashion - everything was perfect. 

I thought I would re-write the review to accurately reflect this... and to add my final EQ measurement / listening impressions.

-Todd


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

4 15" woofers in my room! I can totally say I now have all the bass I need. I have never experienced bass like this before. 

Its just so controlled and power full. I'm super happy.


----------



## labman1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Okay all you PSA owners need a little help. I have a 12'x15' room with 8ft. ceilings. I just got back in to HT after a 10 year gap. I bought from tom V. a PB2+/Ultra when they were released, at the time I lived in a much larger room (27'x16'). I talked with Tom and he recommended a XS15 for my room. I have a 5.1 system with an Onkyo pre-pro and Cinenova Grande amp. Speakers are Von Schweikert Audio VR3.5/LCR35/TS3 surrounds.

What would all you Bass heads recommend? Thanks for you help. PS. I have small have 1 opening in the room to hall and living room.


----------



## Walke108 (Dec 7, 2012)

labman1 said:


> Okay all you PSA owners need a little help. I have a 12'x15' room with 8ft. ceilings. I just got back in to HT after a 10 year gap. I bought from tom V. a PB2+/Ultra when they were released, at the time I lived in a much larger room (27'x16'). I talked with Tom and he recommended a XS15 for my room. I have a 5.1 system with an Onkyo pre-pro and Cinenova Grande amp. Speakers are Von Schweikert Audio VR3.5/LCR35/TS3 surrounds.
> 
> What would all you Bass heads recommend? Thanks for you help. PS. I have small have 1 opening in the room to hall and living room.


What are your listening habits and what are you trying to accomplish? The XS15 has very positive reviews. I owned the XV-15 and really enjoyed it and now own the XS30. I assume Tom lead you to the Xs15 based on your listening habits?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

labman1 said:


> Okay all you PSA owners need a little help. I have a 12'x15' room with 8ft. ceilings.


I did a review of the XS15 and my room is 13x17x8, so a little bigger, and it had no problem filling it with deep bass. Tom is a straight-shooter, so if he recommended the XS15 you can be sure it will be more than adequate. If you want to go for :hsd: then maybe the XS30...


----------



## labman1 (Feb 1, 2013)

My listening habits are 80% movies and 20% music. The Ultra does fill the room with deep bass I have it tuned at 20hz. after 10 years the advancement in drivers and Tom's experience has advanced,I think the bass would be much quicker on bass notes in music. I have not run ETF in this house and sold my BFD 1124 and depend on Audessy to equalize the room. I'll have to run a sweep to see where I'm at. I did just replace the amp to the Bash that has the PEQ. This sub was Tom's prototype Ultra and when I called to order the PB2+ he asked if I would want to try the Ultra for the same price. Duh? Any way I digress so used to 2 drivers maybe the XS30 would bring the house down. The house turned 140 2 weeks ago,pioneer farm house.


----------



## labman1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Jman do you have a link to the review?


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

What Jim said, my room is a little bigger than Jim's, I went with dual XS30's, I don't listen well.:nono::hsd:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You can see the review I wrote for my dual xs30's right here on the shack. They are awesome. My room is roughly 12x17 (close to 12x18).

Whatever you do, get two if you can swing it.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

needspeed52 said:


> What Jim said, my room is a little bigger than Jim's, I went with dual XS30's, I don't listen well.:nono::hsd:


You probably can't _hear_ well any longer either...


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

theJman said:


> You probably can't _hear_ well any longer either...


What did you say:T


----------



## labman1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Don't have the room for 2 but leaning toward the XS30. should give me the impact I want. The PB2/Ultra cured my up gradeitis for 10 years so the XS30 should put me in the grave!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I can also attest to the XS30 - this thing really thumps. I have it setup in a 14'x21' room with 2 SVS PB-13 Ultras which are set to 15 Hz mode. If I want to, I can shake the paint off the walls.... (copyright infringement - someone call AC/DC! )


----------



## labman1 (Feb 1, 2013)

With that type of bass you should be able to drive nails out of the walls. I used to have the Ultra and a Von Schweikert S/3 and I thought that was rock'in the house. I down sized the house to move to the country and get 180 acres and no neighbors so I could play the movies and music loud and whiz out the back door!:bigsmile:It has cost me man cave area or I would buy 2.


----------

